# SkyWarrior's Llama Wrangling and Goat Wrestling



## SkyWarrior (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, okay then.  I need another blog like I need a hole in the head.  I haven't been keeping up with EatingWildMontana, which is where I need to be.  But here goes nothing.  Really.  I'll try to get this stuff written up occasionally, but you may want to check out EatingWildMontana.com for my latest news.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 4, 2016)

Dang and I was all excited about goat wrestling.  I'll have to be content with waiting for your plate to be less full.


----------

